# Xmas 2019



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

A very merry xmas and a happy new year to all at TC.:tiphat:


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

And a Happy Christmas to you!


----------



## RockyIII (Jan 21, 2019)

Happy holidays and best wishes for a very happy and healthy 2020!


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

From me a warm set of greetings to all the decent people here on Talk Classical, a great place to cyber-inhabit. Hope 2020 is a good one!

And I should once more post this greeting from the wonderful chap who is the face of my country these days.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you all, and the next year bring lots of inexpensive but definitively recorded boxed sets.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone and especially U.K. members in these chapped times! 

My thoughts are with you ... only a hop (Iceland), skip (Greenland), and jump across the little Atlantic pond from us neighbours.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

To all of our members and guests ... a very blessed Season's Greetings and all the best for the coming New Year.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Happy Christmas everyone. Here's to good arguing - er discussion - in 2020!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Be jolly, folks.
'Tis the season!
Fa la la la laaah … la la la laaah

And, to quote St. Nicholas by way of Clement Clarke Moore:
"_Happy Christmas to all, and to all a good night!_"

Heck! I'll bet Schubert could have done wonders setting that poem. It would fit nicely into _Die Winterreise_, no?

By the way, wasn't that Clement's relative who often accompanied Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau in those Schubert songs?


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Have a good one TC'ers.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> Merry Christmas to you all, and the next year bring lots of inexpensive but definitively recorded boxed sets.


Particularly appropriate as I have sat and watched the price of the Abbado Symphony edition boxed set fluctuate on a certain well known internet shopping site......when to hit the button?

A very merry Xmas to you all!!!!!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

All the best from me, whether you indulge or abstain.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

God Jul from Jevnaker!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2019)

Funny...my New Year's resolution for 2019 was to find an opportunity to flounce and not to TC any longer (note verb, "to TC").

Failed miserably.

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Merry Christmas, Happy Hanuka, Happy New Year and may the music always be what you hoped for.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

A very Merry Christmas to one and all


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

A Merry Christmas to you all lovely people at TC!!

Just done my annual X'mas ritual... 

Have you done yours yet?


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Greetings of the season to all who TC (a verb again) and may you discover even more wonderful music in 2020!


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

elgars ghost said:


> All the best from me, whether you indulge or abstain.


Definitely indulge


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Barbebleu said:


> Definitely indulge


I'm more of an abstainer myself. I like driving myself home.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Kiki said:


> A Merry Christmas to you all lovely people at TC!!
> 
> Just done my annual X'mas ritual...
> 
> Have you done yours yet?]


Yep. Slatkin for me. I watched The Nutcracker and the Four Realms, and after that, I had to clear my head.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm more of an abstainer myself. I like driving myself home.


That's why I never leave home at xmas. 

Let them all come to me.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Barbebleu said:


> That's why I never leave home at xmas.
> 
> Let them all come to me.


Me too. Let the VIPs follow up their indulgence with the Christmas Eve traffic when they go home...

Then I can do a mini challenge to myself by watching the Four Realms too.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

My choice to hear first on this Christmas Day:









Tracks 1 to 6 give "Gelobet seist du, Jesu Christ" BWV 91, for Christmas Day. A perfect way to begin the day. (From Gardiner's "complete live recordings from the Bach Cantata Pilgrimage," a beautiful box set.)

Merry Christmas, all!


----------

